# Memorial Day



## Paymaster (May 30, 2018)

Memorial Day Burgers cooked on the Akorn







.


----------



## FrankZ (May 30, 2018)

Looks wonderful, though I am not sure you have posted anything that doesn't look wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2018)

They look fantastic.


----------



## Paymaster (May 31, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

